# [OT] Buon anno!!!

## Diggs

Colgo l'occasione per gli auguri di Buon Anno.   :Wink: 

Che questo 2004 ci porti belle cose! [GENTOO in primis!!!].

 :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Auguri!!!!

Anno felice a tutti!

Che i vostri processori resistano a Gentoo per tutto il prossimo anno!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che i vostri processori resistano a Gentoo per tutto il prossimo anno!

 

Gentoo a capodanno, gentoo tutto l'anno... così diceva un vecchio adagio   :Laughing: 

Auguri a tutti

----------

## Sym

Buon anno a tutti ragazzi   :Smile: 

----------

## cataenry

buon anno a tutti   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## vificunero

buon anno a tutti anche da parte mia.   :Smile: 

----------

## micron

Auguroni anche da parte mia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

il 2003 è morto!

evviva il 2004!

----------

## Panda

 *Quote:*   

> tre... due... uno...
> 
> credii... di essere il migliore anno del futuro... non lo sai che l'anno prossimo c'e' l'odissea nello spazio... senti il peso delle responsabilita'... non ci pensi a quelli che verrano dopo tipo il 4000, il 6000, il 19000, il 3000, tipo il 98003, poi 100.000.... non sei nessuno.... ti credi il futurooo, ma futuro non sei...
> 
> nel 100.000 l'uomo si sara' evoluto ed avra' fatto tutto, la natura si sara' rimboschita poi e volare non sara' un problema... con un filo d'erba salvero' l'umanita'... con le brachie salveremo chi non sa nuotare... e voleremo con facilita'...
> ...

 

Con queste commoventi righe di Elio e le storie tese auguro a tutti (ma  proprio tutti) un 2004 sereno... in questo mondo di merda pieno di fame e guerre e sofferenze forse davvero con un filo d'erba ciascuno potremmo salvare l'umanita'...

----------

## alexbr

Auguro un 2004 pieno di newbe!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

Tzè, non è ancora finito quest'anno e già pensate a quello nuovo... contenti voi: buon anno!  :Laughing: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  Tzè, non è ancora finito quest'anno e già pensate a quello nuovo... contenti voi: buon anno!   

 

Shev coglie sempre il punto...

Chi ti dice che ci arrivi al 2004???  :Shocked: 

 :Laughing:  Bè, una bella grattatina non ci sta certo male qui...  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, BUON 2004!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(ricordate: chi non tr.. compila a capodano, non compila tutto l'anno!!!)

[E come disse il vecchio saggio alla tipa che gli diceva "Caro, ho fame...", in un impeto di benevolenza rispuose :"Okkei bella, trova del pane che la salsiccia ce la metto io...]

----------

## xlyz

buon 2004!!!

e già che ci siamo: buona befana (prima che qualcuno apra un thread apposta   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Yota_VGA

Auguri di buon anno a tutti, e quest'anno con gentoo 2004  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Faccio anche io il mio augurio di buon anno a questo fantastico forum. Grazie a tutti.

----------

## popposoft

volevo unirmi anche io agli auguri, appena in tempo prima che questo 2003 vada in fumo!!!

se vedemu tra un anno  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

nella frenesia globale per i preparativi alla notte tra i due anni qualcuno ha sperato questo: 

«chissà che il mondo finisca prima che io possa decidere cosa fare la notte di capodanno»

----------

## comio

eppi niu iar a tutti!  :Smile: 

(io odio i modem! che e' peggio)

----------

## MyZelF

Buon anno!  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Ops.. Quasi mi dimenticavo   :Embarassed: 

BUoN AnNo ! ! !

----------

## lopio

ciao buon anno anche da parte mia    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tolipth

Buon Anno

----------

## paolo

Eccomi fresco fresco nel 2004!

Auguro a tutti un buon 2004 pieno di salute ed amore!  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## emix

Mi associo agli auguri di tutti...

BUON 2004.1, .2, .3, ecc  :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

Anche io faccio tanti auguri a tutti.

Chissà che porterà questo 2004

----------

## Allanon

Auguri anche da parte mia.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

